# Fehler beim Verbinden zur Oracle-DB



## AKST (15. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Leute ich versuche mich mit einem Drivermanager über jdbc mit meiner oracle DB (Oracle 10g) zu verbinden. Ich erhalte aber folgende Fehlermeldung:
"java.sql.SQLException: E/A-Exception: Got minus one from a read call"

Die Verbindung wird in einem Servlet folgendermassen aufgebaut:


```
protected void doPost(HttpServletRequest request, HttpServletResponse response)
      throws ServletException, IOException {
    String ausgabe;
    ausgabe="DBtest";
    String oracleURL="jdbc:oracle:thin:@localhost:8080:KURSE";
    
    //oracle-Treiber laden
    try{
      Class.forName("oracle.jdbc.driver.OracleDriver");  
    }catch(ClassNotFoundException err){
      ausgabe=err.toString();  
    }
    
    try{
      Connection connection = DriverManager.getConnection(oracleURL, "SYS",   
                              "passw");
    }catch(SQLException ioerr){
      ausgabe=ioerr.toString(); //hier wird exception ausgeworfen 
    }
    
    PrintWriter out = response.getWriter();  //ausgabe der exception
    out.println(ausgabe);
  }
```

Weiss jemand woran das liegen kann?


----------



## AKST (15. Dezember 2004)

sorry hatte den falschen port, jetzt gehts.


----------

